# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Wrath of the Righteous - Sword of Valor [IC]

## Kallimakus

Skerak sends a forceful blast of stone at the leader, aiming to knock him back into the tent. His attack is a success, striking the fiend hard, but the enemy keeps his footing.

Rosa charges towards the leader, biting him if she can. Her jaws snap shut on thin air, and she feels a light caress on her chin. "Such a looker... I think I'll keep you after I've trashed you. And the crusaders. And the rest." he says, stepping back, gathering a mist of black magic in his palm. "Feel the weight of your regrets..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He takes a 5ft step out of melee and uses a Spell-like ability. Those there must make a Will save
Aron (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna charges at the fiend with divine strength.

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack (1d20+11)[*25*]
(1d8+11)[*19*]

Will save (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Luna leads back the army, with some warriors wounded in the attack but still in the saddle. Riding beside the cleric, Aardic took a bolt through the elbow between armor plates, while Lann and Uriel are unharmed. They ride, and the tieflings pursue. It's not the best feigned retreat in history, but the tieflings charge after them heedlessly, lacking a commander with the presence of mind to stand them down. They soon reach the killing ground, and it's time for a counter-attack. Irabeth is ready and charges forward with her troops, crashing into the tieflings. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Irabeth has had her troops assume Aggressive strategy, giving them +2 to their OM attack, and bonus damage, and -2 to their DV
(1d20+8)[*13*] Irabeth attack (deals 4 damage)
(1d20+4)[*15*] Tieflings vs Irabeth's army. (Deals 1 damage)

Luna's troops need to wheel back and strike at the tieflings

----------


## Frosty

```
KNIGHTS OF KENABRES (halved) ACR 1
LG Small army of humans (paladin 4)
hp 5/8
DV 16; OM +6 ranged
Tactics expert flankers, standard, withdraw
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold
iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,
lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
Speed 3; Morale +1; Consumption 4

Strategy track:  Standard
Tactic:  Standard
```

Luna sees many of her comrades hurt.  She could order further retreat to save them, but then she'd be leaving Irabeth's army all alone, and she can't do that!  "Come, everyone!  Gather tightly for maximum channeling coverage!  We'll lose some charging opportunity but we can recover while re-engaging!"  The army wheels around, and instead of a spectacular charge attack, re-engages at a slower rate to allow for some healing first.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

 Use "Lay on Hands" to heal 1 HP on the army, lowering OM by 1.  Then, attack the tiefling army.
OM check: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Diachronos

Skerak snarls and sends another blast of stone at the fiend. 
*Spoiler*
Show

Hit: (1d20+10)[*25*]/(1d20+10)[*20*]
Damage: (3d6+9)[*21*]/(6d6+18)[*33*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Luna's Crusaders take a brief moment to heal their wounds, rotating those more  injured to the back and letting fresh warriors take the front as they prepare to charge. They see the pursuing tieflings pause, noticing too late the second force of crusaders initially hidden, led by Irabeth, hooves of their steeds beating the ground, swords flashing as their charge hits home, evildoers knocked off their feet and scattered by the charge.
"Don't lose momentum!" Irabeth shouts, exthorting her half of the Crusaders in their attack, the mounted warriors plunging into the host of tieflings. Astonishingly, they manage to hold their ground against the incoming charge.
"They need help!" Uriel says.
"Then let's go!" another crusader shouts, kicking his horse to a gallop.
"Wait!" a woman's voice calls out, "Wait for the order!" but it's too late. Those that managed to patch up first don't wait, and the charge comes in disaray, individual warriors hitting the host of tieflings without the mass and shock of the full army behind them.
"Those fools" Aardic mutters, taking his own steed after them. Making the same mistake.
The rest wait for Luna's forthcoming order and take the fight to the enemy, but the oppoirtunity for hitting hard was missed. It's clear that the Crusaders are the better fighters, though the sheer difference in numbers allows the tieflings to inflict some damage. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Waiting for Rosa to take actions in the regular battle. 

(1d20+8)[*15*] Irabeth vs Tieflings.
(1d20+4)[*16*] Tieflings vs Irabeth's army

----------


## Zhentarim

Rosa steps forward silently and bites again. She's focused on the kill.
*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

attack [roll]1d20+7[roll]
damage (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Frosty

```
KNIGHTS OF KENABRES (halved) ACR 1
LG Small army of humans (paladin 4)
hp 6/8
DV 16; OM +6 ranged
Tactics  standard, withdraw
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold
iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,
lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
Speed 3; Morale +1; Consumption 4

Strategy track:  Aggressive (DV -2, OM +2, Damage dealt +3)
Tactic:  Standard
```

Luna commands her army to keep healing itself, but also to attack aggressively!  "Support our comrades!"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

 Use "Lay on Hands" to heal 1 HP on the army, lowering OM by 1.  Change Strategy track from Standard to Aggressive (no morale check needed).  Then, attack the tiefling army.
OM check: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Zhentarim

*Spoiler: fix attack roll*
Show

rolling once more
(1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## Kallimakus

As Skerak shoots his stone blast, one of the accompanying dretches tries to interpose itself but fails to catch the blast. The other dretch rushes between Rosa and the demon commander, preventing the tiefling from stepping closer. Her attack hurts the lesser demon. 
Aron moves to assail the demon commander despite his misgivings. He can't quite reach a flanking position.
The dretch facing Rosa attacks her, while the other moves away, provoking from Rosa and Shauna.

*Spoiler: If not destroyed*
Show

It belches forth a cloud of nauseating poison, catching all heroes and itself in a Stinking Cloud, with Skerak at the very edge.


*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+8)[*10*] Aron's attack vs demon commander, (1d6+3)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*8*] Dretch attack vs Rosa, (1d6+1)[*6*], (1d100)[*83*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+4)[*19*] Dretch attack vs Rosa, (1d6+1)[*2*], (1d100)[*30*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+4)[*23*] Dretch attack vs Rosa, (1d6+1)[*6*], (1d100)[*10*] 1-50 hits

(1d20+14)[*34*] demon commander vs Shauna, (1d6+5)[*6*] (1d100)[*48*] 1-50 hits Crit confirmed, 7 more damage, 2 nonlethal damage, and a Fort save is needed.




Outside the camp, Luna's and Irabeth's armies converge, taking down the tieflings, who fight bravely, almost insanely to the bitter end. "Looks like the demons didn't take the bait" Irabeth observes, riding to Rosa. "We'll need to take the fight to the wall, but we managed to even out the numbers. Shall we keep the split command, or will I take charge?"

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna attacks. 

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+11)[*25*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Zhentarim

Seeing a potential for an attack of opportunity, Rosa bites once more: 
*Spoiler: attack*
Show

(1d20+7)[*20*]
(1d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Frosty

> Outside the camp, Luna's and Irabeth's armies converge, taking down the tieflings, who fight bravely, almost insanely to the bitter end. "Looks like the demons didn't take the bait" Irabeth observes, riding to Rosa. "We'll need to take the fight to the wall, but we managed to even out the numbers. Shall we keep the split command, or will I take charge?"


"Well, we did crush half the enemy already.  Wait, do the dretch have any ranged attacks?  If they do not, we can keep peppering them from our bows from here right?"

Luna will also check on her people and friends, and see if any need any more healing.  She puts on a confident face for them.  "We may have had a few stumbles, but we have crushed one group already.  The other will meet the same fate!"

----------


## Diachronos

*Spoiler*
Show

Fortitude save: (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna attacks through the fog to try and destroy the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+11)[*21*]
(1d100)[*99*] low misses
(1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Diachronos

Skerak moves toward where he'd seen the demon, to attack. 
*Spoiler*
Show

Kinetic Blade: (1d20+9)[*28*]/(1d20+9)[*26*]
Miss chance, low hits: (1d100)[*73*]
Damage: (3d6+8)[*18*]/(6d6+16)[*32*]

----------


## Kallimakus

The demon general grunts in pain as Radiance cuts through his flesh. He stares hatefully at the blade, but remains committed to the fight. He calls on one of the dretches to flank Shauna with him, the putrid monster lumbering towards her.
"Why don't you give up" the demon snarls, hacking at Shauna.
*Spoiler: Radiance*
Show

_"This one is nothing but bluster. Hit him again!"_


*Spoiler: Demon attacks*
Show

(1d20+6)[*10*], (1d2+1)[*3*] dretch vs Shauna, (1d100)[*78*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+6)[*18*], (1d2+1)[*2*] dretch vs Shauna, (1d100)[*68*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+6)[*10*], (1d2+1)[*3*] dretch vs Shauna, (1d100)[*63*] 1-50 hits

(1d20+16)[*33*], (2d6+5)[*16*] Demon commander vs Shauna, (1d100)[*63*] 1-50 hits


Aron, coughing in the mist but able to move, leaves the fog and tries to find a way to assist.
Skerak leaves the mist and circles around, and spies two lines in the thick, putrid mist. One wields a shining blade in precise moves, and the other has wings. He dives into the fog, but his attack misses thanks to the poor visibility.
Rosa finds herself facing down the dretch, the filthy abomination trying to claw and bite at her through the fog. She spies Aron move to flank the demon, and try to attack as well.

*Spoiler: Rosa's battle*
Show

(1d20+4)[*15*], (1d2+1)[*3*] dretch vs Rosa, (1d100)[*50*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+4)[*5*], (1d2+1)[*3*] dretch vs Rosa, (1d100)[*31*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+4)[*9*], (1d2+1)[*2*] dretch vs Rosa, (1d100)[*15*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+8)[*28*], (4d6+3)[*13*] Aron vs Dretch, (1d100)[*20*] 1-50 hits
(1d20+4)[*19*] Aron's Fort save


Everyone needs to make a Fort save or be Nauseated.



"They don't" Irabeth says. 
"They do have a wall though" Anevia says, a bit short of breath. "They can just hide if we try to shoot them from afar"
"Then we need to close the distance, Uriel, one of the Crusaders, supplies.

Between Luna, Lily and the Crusaders' own healing abilities, they recover enough to take the fight to the demon camp, and against much better odds.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna nods and grips the weapon in both hands. "I will make you pay the price for all the wrongs you've committed!"

She tries to strike out with fury, but the poisonous fumes leave her vomiting and weak. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort: (1d20+10)[*11*]
Attack: (1d20+11)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+6)[*11*]

----------


## Diachronos

Skerak makes another attempt to strike the demon. 
*Spoiler*
Show

kinetic blade: (1d20+8)[*19*]/(1d20+8)[*10*]
damage: (3d6+9)[*18*]/(6d6+18)[*42*]
1-50 hits: (1d100)[*8*]

----------


## Zhentarim

Rosa takes another bite at the demon:
*Spoiler: roll*
Show


(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+7)[*26*]
(1d4+5)[*8*]
(1d20+7)[*15*]
(1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## Frosty

```
KNIGHTS OF KENABRES ACR 3
LG Medium army of humans (paladin 4)
hp 16+2
DV 18; OM +8 ranged
Tactics: expert flankers, spellbreaker, standard, withdraw
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold
iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows)
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,
lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting
Boons: Bloodied but Unbroken
Speed 3; Morale +2; Consumption 3 (normally 5)

Commander:  Irabeth (+3 Morale bonus)
Strategy track:  Aggressive (DV -2, OM +2, Damage dealt +3)
Tactic:  Standard
```

"Let us crash into them as a righteous tsunami!  Commander Irabeth, shall we be aggressive?  I also think we can anticipate the dretch's spell-like abilities in this way..."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

 Not sure what Irabeth was using before for a tactic.  I want to change it to Spellbreaker to add 4 DV against the dretch army.  Morale check (not sure what Irabeth's bonus on top of army bonus is): (1d20+2)[*10*]
Strategy track:  Let's start with aggressive.

Offense check: [roll]1d20+10[/roll]

----------


## Frosty

Offense check: (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## Kallimakus

Outside the demon camp, the united army takes an offensive stance. The Crusaders stee their minds against the magic that the Dretch might attempt to employ, and among the ranks Aravashinal rides to provide additional assistance. His apprentice had gone with the Heroes of Kenabres to ensure that this attack went smoothly.

Hooves churning the dirt of the dry riverbed, the Crusader army charges towards the defensive rampart. The demons atop it jeer, summoning their magic, caling forth waves of fear that do little to panic the crusaders, or even their steeds. A wind sweeps aside noxious fog clouds as they are conjured, and the charge hits home. Cold iron swords and lances pierce demon flesh. Claws lash out but fail to pierce the crusaders' blessed armour. Irabeth leaps from her saddle to the rampart, followed by a few brave crusaders who cleanse what remains of the cowardly fiends that survived the initial charge. The survivors of Vilareth Ford cheer loudest of all once the wall gates open and the Crusaders take the camp.



Despite the poisonous fog, the heroes of Kenabres were proving too resilient. Rosa battles the dretch, confounded by the poisonous fog but likewise protected by it. She sees the demon suddenly make a face and convulse and then collapse. Looming in the poison mist she spies thescout, Aron, holding his breath. The mist begins to dissipate.

Pinned between two opponents and his advantage gone, the demon commander decides that perhaps he is not ready to die for the cause. He focuses his dark power, but it fizzles out, ineffective

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+13)[*22*] Concentration to cast defensively.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna continues to stagger, pressing her sword to her chest as she tries to stay on her feet. She steps back to avoid any untoward damage.

----------


## Frosty

Luna cheers loudly as well.  She checks over the troops and leads healing efforts to make sure everyone who can survives, does.  Then, she heads over to talk to Sosiel.  "Hey Sosiel.  It looks like our efforts paid off on this front.  How do you think the enemy commander decapitation mission is going?  I wonder if Aron is...feeling better."

----------


## Diachronos

*Spoiler*
Show

kinetic blade: (1d20+8)[*13*]/(1d20+8)[*21*]
damage: (3d6+9)[*22*]/(6d6+18)[*43*]
1-50 hits: (1d100)[*93*]

----------


## Kallimakus

"I hope he does. A nice win should do him good, I think. It's been a while since I've seen him this bad... almost like..." he pauses, looking worried, before the good mood around with the Crusaders catches up to him too. "What about you and your friend? You're not soldiers. Was this your first battle?"

"I know you're a hero of Kenabres and all, but a war fight is different, I think."



The demon commander is increasingly surrounded as Aron and Rosa move to box him in properly. Jaws and blade reach for the demon's flesh, as he tries to take to the sky.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+9)[*27*], (1d6+5)[*8*] Rosa's bite
(1d20+8)[*11*], (4d6+3)[*21*] Aron's stab
(1d20+6)[*16*] Acrobatics, (1d20+13)[*32*] Fly Demon withdraws to the sky.

----------


## Diachronos

Skerak launches a blast at the commander as he takes to the sky. 
*Spoiler*
Show


kinetic blast: (1d20+10)[*15*]/(1d20+10)[*27*]
damage: (3d6+13)[*25*]/(6d6+26)[*43*]

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna has no way to attack an enemy in the air. She readies an action to attack any enemy who enters her reach.

----------


## Frosty

> "I hope he does. A nice win should do him good, I think. It's been a while since I've seen him this bad... almost like..." he pauses, looking worried, before the good mood around with the Crusaders catches up to him too. "What about you and your friend? You're not soldiers. Was this your first battle?" 
> 
> "I know you're a hero of Kenabres and all, but a war fight is different, I think."



"I'm sure a good win will cheer him up.  Do you think we should go look for him to provide backup?  I should think the enemy commander can't stand up to the strike group, but I'll be happy to go with you to look for him if you think that is a good idea."

The aasimar cleric glances over at Lily and then back to Sosiel.  "I'll be honest, I think it was a bit harrowing for both Lily and I.  That's why in the second half of the battle, she and I both employed some...comforting distractions to take our mind off of being nervous." 

With that, Luna groans as she pushes herself off her "special" saddle designed to help her stay mounted. After dismounting, she smooths down her short skirt, which still doesn't cover anything.  "What do you think?  These things a good idea to help keep us calm?"

----------


## Kallimakus

Rosa casts a spell, launching magic missiles at the demon, but he batters them aside, his outsider nature able to resist mortal magic, even one of fiendish blood like Rosa. It evades the blast from Skerak, and takes a glance at the battle taking place. The heroes can hear the thundering of hooves from beyond the wall. From the demon's demeanor, things don't look rosy for it. It wreathes itself in shadows and vanishes.

In its tent, you find the body of the demon commander from Vilareth Ford that fled. It has been tortured and slain, giving a clue how the demons take to reporting failure.



"It appears that they worked" Sosiel agrees. After a brief chat, they head past the wall to the camp. What survivors there were appear to have fled, and the insertion team can be seen by the commander's tent.

The heroes inside the demon camp can see the Crusaders forcing the gates open and spill into the camp, Irabeth at the forefront. The battle was over, and a striking victory. Few warriors have suffered injuries too severe to be treated in the field, but it appears that the Inheritor watches over them, as none so far have been outright slain. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

The demon camp contains tainted gear and supplies, but some can be salvaged. (1d6)[*2*] units of provisions, and 2 units of Goods, mainly in form of camp and building material.

----------


## Frosty

Luna is glad that no one died.  "We shall celebrate for sure tonight!" proclaims the cleric.  She goes to reunite with the strike team.  "How did everything go?  Were you successful in beheading the enemy?" she asks Shauna and Skerak.

Luna also checks up on Rosa.  "Hey, how was your first real battle with us?  If you need anything or if you need to talk about anything, I'm here.  Also, how is Aron doing?  Sosiel is a bit worried about him.  Did you notice anything we should be worried about during the operation?"

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna relaxes. "Well done everyone," she says. "Skerak, what is our next move?"

----------


## Diachronos

"The leader escaped, so there's not much sense in lingering here. We should move on."

----------


## Kallimakus

"I agree, kinsman." Irabeth nods to Skerak. "There is little more for us to do. There is still daylight, and plenty of travel left."[/COLOR]

They gather up the army and set off. The riverbed is muddy, and their steeds struggle to make headway. Above, the suns suddenly cloud over, unnatural reddish in hue, lit with distant flashes at times. It seems to sap will from everyone except Shauna (and other Paladins). There is an unknowable sense of being watched, constantly there at the edge of perception.

It grows dark too early too, almost like this place isn't lit by the Sun at all.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna frowns as she looks around, shivering. "Something about this place feels...wrong, somehow,"

----------


## Frosty

"Of course it's wrong.  We're kind of in like the Abyss-lite, in a way.  And I keep having this feeling of being watched.  Maybe it's some local critter.  Maybe it's scrying.  Either way, we should increase our watch tonight." Luna responds to Shauna.

To Rosa, she says, "Does your amulet have any special sensory powers?  We want to be extra careful tonight."

----------


## Kallimakus

"We need to keep a keener watch" Irabeth agrees. "Our endeavor relies on speed and secrecy until we reach Drezen."

As the army rides, Sosiel and Aron catch up, their conversation private. The priest of Shelyn comes out of it with a look of sorrow on his face. He seeks out the heroes in the riding group to talk to as they settle to make camp. "I fear that Aron has lapsed back into an old vice" he says. "He was once fond of Shadowblood, a demonic drug made from the blood of a fiend. Very addictive. He's been clean ever since I helped him get over it, but I see the signs again."

He thinks for a moment. "Have you seen any odd vials among the enemies? Or noted any suspicious behavior among our troops?"

----------


## NeoSeraphi

"Among the troops? No, same as usual," Shauna replies, frowning. "Let me talk to Sir Aron then. There is no need for such dark vices in our crusade."

----------


## Frosty

"I have not seen any odd vials.  The only thing odd I saw was Nurah up and about at night the same time I heard some suspicious sounds, but I don't know if that's related at all.  I think I will accompany Shauna to talk to Aron..."

----------


## Kallimakus

"The queen's expert?" Sosiel asks Luna. "I think we'd best keep an eye out. Should..." the priest hesitates, looking at Shauna. "Do you want me to accompany you to see Aron?"

The men are busy setting up tents, and the heroes can see Irabeth and Anevia retreat to the command tent to consider their plans for the next day.

----------


## NeoSeraphi

Shauna nods. "Come with us, Sosiel. We can reach him, I assure you. We just need to explain to him why this is unacceptable."

----------


## Frosty

"Yes, do come with us.  I think the  more people that show care about him, the better."

----------


## Kallimakus

Sosiel comes with Shauna and Luna to Aron's tent near the edge of the camp. They see the scout seated outside, looking nervous, his hands shaking as he's tending to his gear.

He looks up as they approach, covering up a look of shame and instead attempting an unconvincing smile. "Hey Sosiel." he says, trying for a joke "What's with the girls?"

----------


## Frosty

The nude Luna makes a joke of her own in return.  "Obviously he brought me here to seduce you, to lure you away from the land of only liking men!"

Then she returns to a more serious, but still kind tone.  "We're here because we're a bit worried about you, and we want you to know that we're here for you."

----------


## Kallimakus

"I- I'm just stressed." he says, voice now holding a bit of an edge. He's too nervous to pay much note to Luna's joke, which is saying something.

"You're not in trouble, Aron" Sosiel says in a soothing, amicable tone, stepping closer. "I remember last time you were like this.

Aron seems to relax a little, but he still has the look that he might bolt away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Someone needs to attempt Diplomacy here.

If Rosa and Skerak want to do something, they could look into Nurah.

----------


## Frosty

"If there's anything you want to tell us, we won't judge.  We just want to help, and to locate the source of the issue."

(Rolled 35 on Diplomacy)

----------


## Kallimakus

Aron shrinks a little, and then reaches for his pack. He reaches inside and extracts glass vials about as long as his palm. Two are empty, and the others filled with some form of black... stuff. Wispy material somewhere between gas and liquid.

*Spoiler: Planes DC 18*
Show

It is Shadowblood, a drug made from, among other things, the blood of a shadow demon. Extremely addictive, it makes hallucinations while also bolstering the user against powers of demons in the short term, while leaving them more vulnerable during withdrawal.


"I swear I don't know how it got among my things" he says, looking miserable. "I found them after the first night. Hid them and... I couldn't help myself."

----------


## Diachronos

Skerak attempts to locate Nurah. 
*Spoiler*
Show

perception (1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## Kallimakus

The halfling has set her rather diminutive and inexpertly set tent close to the command tent near the edge of the camp. She herself is sitting by a fire with a handful of crusaders, and Skerak catches the end of a song. "Why, if it isn't one of the heroes of Kenabres?" she asks, looking at Skerak. "Care to join us? And regale us on your tales of bravery."

----------

